# looking for text friends and/or a support group in the new england area



## flufflepuff (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey everyone! Im from rhode island and i wanted to see if there are any support groups or people on this site for that matter near me. I also wouldnt mind having someone to text. If you're interested pm me!


----------

